# Indian 5-30-2014 P.M.



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Got out :T a 4:30 p.m. and nothing til I put on chrome clown. Then keeper #1 hit at 5 p.m.,#2 hit 30 mins later,and then set both rods with chrome clown and #3 hit. After that was dink time and lost tons of fish with those wierd trebles on those flicker shads. Tossed back 8 eye dinks,4 dink channelcats,and 2 dink crappie. I altered the rear treble of the cranks to the Tc3's and didn't lose as many. I did lose a big hawg of a fish.Could have been a snagged carp or a huge flattie. All fish in 5.3-5.8'' of water.

Dead white bass floating everywhere. Cottonwood was terrible. Had to reel in the cranks every half hr to pick off the cottonwood.

1-16"
2-17"
1- 11" crappie

Water temp: 75.5
Clarity: 1'


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Only got a couple hrs sleep but at the launch at 5:30 a.m. and :T by 5:45 a.m. 2 keepers at 16.5" in the live well before 6 a.m. on clown. I should have left after that. After 6 a.m. it was DINK CITY both saugeye and channelcats. Tossed back 8 eye dinks and several were ultra small dinks. Tossed back 15+ dink channelcats as well. The east wind didn't help much then dead calm by 9 a.m. pretty much stuck a fork in it.. The hooks on these new flicker shads suck. Of all the fish that I caught this weekend, I must have lost well over 50+ to those darn extra sticky black chrome Mustad Ultra Point treble hooks. The east wind wan't much help and then no wind by 9 a.m.. No big packs today.Not a single snag. Majority of fish were taken in 5.5'-5.8' of water.


Water Temp: 74°
Clarity: Less than 1'=Perfect!
Weed Growth: Minimal
Floating Dead White Bass: Everywhere!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Only 3 keepers out of 10 eyes :T this morning. 1 keeper in the boat at 6 a.m. and pretty much dead until I moved .4 mile then the action picked up.The channelcats took it easy on me today with around a dozen or so. Kept 3 crappie as in the 10"-11" range. The missed fish % went down after my hook modification but I still lost quite a few on port side but starboard side was on fire.5' extra line released on port side finally got some fish along with the biggest eye.The 5 mph southeast wind didn't help much. Clown took most of the fish.Purple took the biggest eye. 0 snags. All fish in 5.3'-5.8' of water.Only 1 hit (miss)in 6'+ water.

1-16"
1-17"
1-20.5"

Water Temp: 73°-73.5°

Got chance of T-boomers all this week so I'll play it by ear for some evening trolling.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeh , what gives with all the dead white bass ??? Had same problem about 5 years ago @ Indian lake !


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

Indian is still producing dead fish!? Saw a 4pnd largemouth and 7-8 pound saugeye among the 1000's of wb.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow !! We only saw white bass & an occasional catfish floating sat.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

2 fridays ago I was catching a few white bass that were still full of eggs.Last friday,fairly fresh dead floating white bass. Most of the time it's usually big carp and channelcats here and there. The white bass population has exploded since that last white bass kill years ago.I'm guessing it is spawn related or like the rumor I heard about the last kill,which farm pesticide washed into the during their spawn that year.I was expecting something like this when the ice thawed with how cold of a winter we had.

I've never seen that many dead fish like this weekend,even during that last white bass kill.

I still saw the normal occasional floating crappie and channelcats mixed in with the white bass.Whenever I do see a good sized dead fish,I like to troll next to it and sometimes pull out some keeper eyes out of the area.Free Chum!


----------



## Briansredtrkr (Apr 25, 2014)

The more I think about it that eye was closer to 8-8.5 judging the walleyes we weighed from the river this spring... I wasn't gonna bring it up but I thought the same thing about the farming and the rain we have had last few weeks. Our families pond has 20 + dead Gil's in it and a few bass too a they get a lot of field run off. Not picking on farmers just an observation of the fact that they are planting and the fish are dead at the same time. Maybe it's not related I am just wondering like everybody else.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

I would think that the wildlife people would be out rounding up those dead fish & cleaning up the lake a little ,


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

The lake reeks right now of dead fish smells


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I send ONDR an email asking them about the fish kill and what was possibly going on. Oh I did find out the replacement dam/spillway work is suppose to begin in 2015


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for that update , keep posting !!


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

4 eyes sat & 1 huge channel cat , fishing buddy John Mentges caught the biggest of the day for us 22inch sauger !!!


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.whio.com/news/news/local/odnr-investigate-fish-kill-indian-lake/ngCFM/

This seems to happen with the white bass in this lake every 5-7 years or so. Not sure why. I agree, it's not water quality related.

I personally boated a portion of the lake observing dead floating fish. It was solely a white bass die off for whatever reason. Sure, you'll find a saugeye, catfish floating every now and then. It happens. The white bass thing is weird.

Just the view from here...


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Btw, the estimate of hundreds to thousands may be conservative. Good thing there's a strong wind tonight. The lake reeks from decomposing fish.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

Channel 7 tonight says fish kill may be spawning related !! REALLY !!! just sayin !


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Heres what odnr said in my email response

Thanks for your question and the heads up. I first heard about the fish kill at Indian Lake last Friday from the Logan Co. Wildlife Officer. The fish kill is probable due to a virus or other disease that the fish could normally fight off, but with the extra stress from spawning is killing some fish. We are going to Indian Lake tomorrow to conduct some scheduled sampling and will check it out then. If I remember this happened at Indian Lake several years ago also.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

A lot of people on FB blowing that fish kill way out of proportion Tom.

Today looks like the best evening for saugeye :T for the week. I got the planerboards loaded up,all 4 rods ready,all trebles replaced on my cranks, and a rider.I'm curious to see how my new cranks perform on the big boards.


----------



## Dave Schutte (Apr 30, 2012)

U r right saugmon , blown outta proportion but killoff was real noticeable !!! see ya Friday or sat >


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

saugmon, are you using Berkley flicker shads ? I thought I seen you mention that, I was up there last week an the natural shad worked great for me


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

:T by 4 p.m. and not much action. Way too rough to break out the boards so managed 2 side rods.Starboard side stunk up the lake today. Port side got 2 eye keepers,2 eye dinks,and 1 crappie. Even running the same purple tiger. Chrome clown got goose egged as well as the blue tiger. Firecraw took the only fish on starboard,a dink channelcat. 3 hrs :T trip. I was expecting better numbers.

1-21"
1-17.5"
10" crappie=1

Water Temp: 75°
Clarity: Less than a foot-definitely stirred up over past couple days.
Dead Fish: Very few
Cottonwood: Terrible.Hopefully the winds blow it on the bank.Looked almost like snowing in the channel.


Byg: You are correct.Modified flickershads.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

man, has anyone been up to the lake in a bit? haven't seen any reports on here in awhile


----------



## countryfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

TomC, I've been up about once every 3 or 4 weeks, but didn't post due to the results being embarrassing. Truth is, though, it seems to be that way everywhere. We normally go to Michigan for the salmon run this time of the year, but the posts up there look like the run was cancelled for this year. Only thing I can say positive is that the last couple of times I went out I at least got ONE keeper! lol


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

After tuesday, I only had 2 days off work this month. August, I only had 1 day off. That pretty much tells you how much fishing I've gotten in the last 2 months.

I wonder if my Stalker is still looking for me out there?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Not in boat but from shore last 2 weeks been getting 2 to 5 eyes casting swims. Windy areas been best but Thursday late afternoon sunny dead calm got 3 nice fat 18" ones hopping swims in a calm shallow channel with bait. 2.75 Silktruese on orange 1/8th jig. They were enhaling it on drop.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

We fished it all day yesterday and did not set the world on fire but managed 6 keepers including a nice 25 incher caught by my friend. All saugeye were caught slow trolling a worm harness.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Conner any specific color? I'm heading up this coming weekend w the wife and kids and am hoping to put them on fish. I was already planning on giving harnesses a shot. Now you have given me some hope lol. 

Any word on crappie? Should be about time


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> Conner any specific color? I'm heading up this coming weekend w the wife and kids and am hoping to put them on fish. I was already planning on giving harnesses a shot. Now you have given me some hope lol.
> 
> Any word on crappie? Should be about time


Green, yellow, red.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you much sir, will post if we do any good. I don't have high hopes. Supposed to be a cold front come thru fri, so I have that to look forward to. Not to mention Indian and I normally don't get along. Glutton for punishment I guess, lol


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fishintechnician said:


> Thank you much sir, will post if we do any good. I don't have high hopes. Supposed to be a cold front come thru fri, so I have that to look forward to. Not to mention Indian and I normally don't get along. Glutton for punishment I guess, lol


I too have had issues with I.L. If it makes you feel more confident getting some fish in the boat we caught quite a few channel cats on this setup. Good luck, I definitely want to know how you did.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great looking eyes nice and thick. Congrats was there today mid afternoon got 3 on swims again. Just nice eaters. Funny you added comment about cats i do not care what bait i am using it is catfish bait this year. I proclaim this whacky fishing year the year of the catfish. When other fish are lip locked all summer the cats have flat out been busy.


----------

